# Honda/Toyota minivans vs others



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Context: shopping for a cheap UberXL qualified minivan, assuming a two year note, 2006 model or newer, 150k or less miles or well cared for if higher.

Buick, Chevy, Chrysler, Dodge, Ford, Hyundai, and Kia minivans all seem to be cheap and plentiful. Honda and Toyota vans are plentiful but expensive. I hear the Odyssey has transmission problems (5-speed auto) and the Sienna (3.3L) has engine problems.

Why do these two models sell for double of an equivalent domestic or Korean model? If they have the same problems, rust in the same places, what makes them so special?

Take these three for example:

Buick Terraza, 06, 161k miles, $1995
Town & Country, 07, 98k miles, $3999
Toyota Sienna, 06, 178k miles, $5990

That's crap. You don't see Sienna and Odyssey vans with 300-400-500k like the Chrysler and Dodge vans.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Toyota wins. Friend has 286000 miles on original engine and Trans in a 2004


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

I sell Toyotas as a day job. I regularly get trade-ins on Toyotas and Hondas of over 200K miles. My record for the Sienna was an 08 with 305K. The only "repair" needed was for a power door motor that went at 250K miles. He passed on that repair.

I have NEVER seen a Hyundai or Kia come in with over 200K miles. Some Chryslers last that long, most are completely used up at 125K.

Of the cars shown above, I'd take the Toyota in a heartbeat.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

occupant said:


> Context: shopping for a cheap UberXL qualified minivan, assuming a two year note, 2006 model or newer, 150k or less miles or well cared for if higher.
> 
> Buick, Chevy, Chrysler, Dodge, Ford, Hyundai, and Kia minivans all seem to be cheap and plentiful. Honda and Toyota vans are plentiful but expensive. I hear the Odyssey has transmission problems (5-speed auto) and the Sienna (3.3L) has engine problems.
> 
> ...


Ford Windstar/Freestar v-6 consistently seem to get over 250,000 miles. They make a tough small v-6. Not the greatest on gas,but long lasting. They often appear cheaply at government auctions.
Buy from the south,or out west and avoid rust. The Toyota probably gets the best gas mileage of them.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Toyota, Honda, Hyundai, and Kia are the best by far for this type of work. I had a Chrysler town & country and they are nice vehicles but are known to have transmission issues. I drove mine for 180,000 miles until the gaskets started to go then went with Kia.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Found a 2006 Sienna with 212k and clean title for $3k. It'll need the front bumper painted though (prior repaired damage I'm assuming and the paint job peeled away).

It is now at the top of my list, that $3995 Chrysler and a $5495 '08 Grand Caravan right behind it. There is also a 200k mile '09 Sienna and a 178k mile '08 Odyssey, about $6k each, but that dealer with those two doesn't finance. I won't be able to make enough on X in order to get a $6000 van but I could make enough to buy a $3000 van by the end of October if I have to pay cash.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

All of those are good options. You have the right idea of buying a cheap used vehicle. Just make sure you have atleast a couple of years before it gets aged out. Keep your operating cost as low as possible to maximize what little profit there is from this gig.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Remember buyers: We're nearing the end of 2006.

You'll need an '07 sometime in the first months of next year.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Town & Country, 07, 98k miles, $3999

Take that one for the time being, run it to 150k, trade it


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Remember buyers: We're nearing the end of 2006.
> 
> You'll need an '07 sometime in the first months of next year.


2004 is current XL in Columbus, assuming 2005 will be the cutoff in January.



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Town & Country, 07, 98k miles, $3999
> 
> Take that one for the time being, run it to 150k, trade it


If this one runs well enough I might as well run it for three years and three months it has available. If I run it hard for about a year and 1/2 it should be up to 150k and worth only $2000 in resale if cared for. If it's over 200k then it should be still worth 1500 if the air works and it still drives at the end. Might as well run the hell out of it with that little difference.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Might pull the trigger on a '10 T&C with 104k. Payments for four years will suck but it is really nice with leather and nav and DVD player. It'll make an awesome family vehicle that'll just happen to get used Ubering too. Another finance option is an 87k mile '07 Grand Caravan. Two years on the note there. But if they cut back the age requirement it won't be as useful.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Do not forget Honda Pilot. smaller than a van but still seats 7 plus driver. My '15 pilot is expensive, and bought for personal reasons not for uber. but it is amazing. All wheel drive in the winter is an added bonus.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Donshonda said:


> Do not forget Honda Pilot. smaller than a van but still seats 7 plus driver. My '15 pilot is expensive, and bought for personal reasons not for uber. but it is amazing. All wheel drive in the winter is an added bonus.


That's a good point but might as well step up to an MDX and have Select as well. I'm not that flush with cash to consider either but I'd still pick an Odyssey over a Pilot for ease of entry/exit, fuel economy, and cargo space. Never going to tow anything either.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

I believe the ease of entry and cargo room are the only qualities the odyssey has over the pilot. the fuel mileage is just a tiny bit better for the pilot, depending on which engine you get... I guess I'm not in favor of a minivan for personal use when I'm not ubering. the pilot does much more. With all wheel drive too.... Ohio gets snow


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

occupant said:


> Might pull the trigger on a '10 T&C with 104k. Payments for four years will suck but it is really nice with leather and nav and DVD player. It'll make an awesome family vehicle that'll just happen to get used Ubering too. Another finance option is an 87k mile '07 Grand Caravan. Two years on the note there. But if they cut back the age requirement it won't be as useful.


I had the 2010 Chrysler Town & Country and really like it. It has all the bells and whistles, even had satalite tv. Just take a good look at the transmission before you buy. I've heard they are issues but never had a problem with mine. Good luck


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Donshonda said:


> I believe the ease of entry and cargo room are the only qualities the odyssey has over the pilot. the fuel mileage is just a tiny bit better for the pilot, depending on which engine you get... I guess I'm not in favor of a minivan for personal use when I'm not ubering. the pilot does much more. With all wheel drive too.... Ohio gets snow


 I learned how to drive up here and I can "pilot" anything in the snow, pun intended. Some of my best driving was in a rear drive Mercury Grand Marquis on ice in Dallas of all places in 2003. I'm not afraid of snow and ice, I welcome it, because I'm up to the challenge.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

occupant said:


> That's a good point but might as well step up to an MDX and have Select as well. I'm not that flush with cash to consider either but I'd still pick an Odyssey over a Pilot for ease of entry/exit, fuel economy, and cargo space. Never going to tow anything either.


Most of the newer Sienna's have AWD


Donshonda said:


> Do not forget Honda Pilot. smaller than a van but still seats 7 plus driver. My '15 pilot is expensive, and bought for personal reasons not for uber. but it is amazing. All wheel drive in the winter is an added bonus.


The third row in the older Pilots is pretty small, I would go van.


----------



## RDUber (Oct 3, 2016)

Toyota Highlander is a great car, I have a 2005. You can find a 2008 or 2009 for a decent price.


----------

